# ...



## l8747 (Mar 3, 2017)

...


----------



## aragats (Mar 3, 2017)

Besides the translation, in your previous post you've been asked to provide more specific information ;-)


----------



## SirDice (Mar 3, 2017)

l8747 said:


> but an error occurs when I run the installation program.


And what error are you getting? Or do we need to guess?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 3, 2017)

What version of FreeBSD are you trying to install? And what is the brand and type of the mainboard?


----------



## ShelLuser (Mar 3, 2017)

What FreeBSD version did you download? For regular usage you should always be focusing on RELEASE versions (so, for example, RELENG 11.0), not so much the -STABLE or -CURRENT versions.

Figured I'd mention it because I can't help notice seeing quite a few people as of late who seem to get confused over this.

This should give you a good overview.


----------

